# Male Corn Breeding Size etc..



## Connor_123

At what age/length/weight can you breed a male corn snake?

Cheers


----------



## Connor_123

No one?


----------



## ladybird

I think it's possible when they are only a year old, but it might be better to wait until they are at least 2 years old, about 250g or so, I think that would be 2 1/2 to 3 feet long. My male I will be breeding this season is nearly 3 years old and 350g and I'm pretty sure he is 3 1/2 feet long at the moment


----------



## Connor_123

ladybird said:


> I think it's possible when they are only a year old, but it might be better to wait until they are at least 2 years old, about 250g or so, I think that would be 2 1/2 to 3 feet long. My male I will be breeding this season is nearly 3 years old and 350g and I'm pretty sure he is 3 1/2 feet long at the moment


Okay thanks!

The snow corn I have which i thought was female for past year may actually be a male!
And was wondering if he would be ready this season? I think he is roughly, by eye, just over 2 foot, just under 2 years and just under 200g (non digital scales).
Would that be okay if it is a male?


----------



## cornmorphs

totally fine... a 200gram male should attempt to nail any girl.. 
might have trouble with the fatties, 600+ GRAMS, they would throw him around like a toy, probably still get his way though.
i breed quite a few smaller than that last year, maybe 4?.. smallest was 140 grams i think, smallest ever was an accidental 80 gram 8 monther..100% hatch rate aswell.


----------



## Jczreptiles

I have done it at 13-14 months but I have heard of them breeding at 8 months but I don't think the clutch was very big.


----------



## lgscas0708

i have a 6 year old aparently male hes approx 3 1/2 foot long corn snake if anyones interested weve been told hes perfect breeding age,


----------



## ladybird

Connor_123 said:


> Okay thanks!
> 
> The snow corn I have which i thought was female for past year may actually be a male!
> And was wondering if he would be ready this season? I think he is roughly, by eye, just over 2 foot, just under 2 years and just under 200g (non digital scales).
> Would that be okay if it is a male?


Yup, as the others have said, that should be fine


----------



## cornmorphs

Jczreptiles said:


> I have done it at 13-14 months but I have heard of them breeding at 8 months but I don't think the clutch was very big.


 to be honest it was an accident, the fertility was 100%, all babies ate like mad, and were all sold on as far as i remember..
one of those things.


----------



## Connor_123

Okay thanks everyone 
Its probably more vital for the female to be a certain weight age etc isn't it?
Due to them actually having the eggs?

Will get corn probed again, few people on forum have said that its a he ( red triangle things on vent part of shed and tail length etc). Was originally probed as female!


----------



## Jczreptiles

Connor_123 said:


> Okay thanks everyone
> Its probably more vital for the female to be a certain weight age etc isn't it?
> Due to them actually having the eggs?
> 
> Will get corn probed again, few people on forum have said that its a he ( red triangle things on vent part of shed and tail length etc).* Was originally probed as female!*


 An easy mistake to make with a male tensing his cheaks.


----------



## Connor_123

Jczreptiles said:


> An easy mistake to make with a male tensing his cheaks.


Haha, as i have heard!


----------



## hillzi

Connor_123 said:


> Okay thanks everyone
> Its probably more vital for the female to be a certain weight age etc isn't it?


Aye, 3 rule. 3ft x 3 years old x 300grams or over these, that is the least she can be. 

And males, I've heard can mate when theyr'e 18 months old, But he's gotta have something on his to lock on :Na_Na_Na_Na:
:2thumb:


----------



## ghostcornsnake

my male ghost motley corn bred for the first time with my female anery corn snake and he is 23 months old and over 4.5 feet long and over 300 grams i think they can be bred at 15 months of age though.


----------



## cornmorphs

there isnt really an age or size limit with male corns, as long as the female isnt a great big fatty, then at times you will get a male under 100g give her one.


----------



## Brittanicus

I'll be trying a male this time around who weighs 144g at the moment. He has just moved up in the size of food items he eats and should have put on quite a bit more weight and size, by the time he's needed to do the dirty deed. 
The female isn't a great heffalump though, she's on the smaller size but quite a bit over the 300g mark.:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

my smallest last year as 140 when he started, and he was the most keen out of the lot.. he chased a big girl around as soon as she went into is box lol..


----------

